# Gibson's morning walk



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*i'm A Puppy~i'm Cute~and I Rule The World!!!!!*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is VERY cute. 

I don't want to be the grinch here (and trust me mine are not perfect walkers) but you may want to let him know that carrying that branch is only for special occasions. I know the love you feel but it does come back to nip us sometimes .

Can't wait to see more video!

PS The glove (as long as it is my DH's).would be fine .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are doing a great job with Gibson. He is doing so well with that loose leash walking. (You want to come visit the boys in Maine?  He is such handsome pup and so happy to be exploring his new world.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I enjoyed those, thanks for sharing


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> He is VERY cute.
> 
> I don't want to be the grinch here (and trust me mine are not perfect walkers) but you may want to let him know that carrying that branch is only for special occasions. I know the love you feel but it does come back to nip us sometimes .
> 
> ...


Not a grinch at all!! Thanks for the concern.  I don't let him pick up every branch, stick, etc. But really, though, when that giant branch is there right in the middle of the road and there is this cute, little, fluffy puppy who is soooooooo happy to pick it up and carry it a for little while, how can you say no? At least how can you say no until you've filmed it?! LOL. 
We train a lot, and he's very good at giving things up and the "leave it" training is going pretty well, so all is good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is smart and goodlooking too. Love that last video of the happiness and how proud he is of his woobie.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

I can see that your pup loves you too! Such a well trained guy he is!!! Obviously you have spent time with him!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a good boy, and such a looker!


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

Gibson is smart! and a cutie!!!


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

What an angel =]


----------

